

F.B.I. Seeks Help Cracking Code in Victim’s Notes - mgdiaz
http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2011/march/cryptanalysis_032911/image

======
bbatsell
Discussed yesterday in this HN thread with 124 comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2383581>

------
rdtsc
Possible solution? <http://i.imgur.com/UOgD2.jpg>

